# Victorian Restoration



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

I found this aquarium and stand at an antique store in Cincinnati back in Nov. It was complete except for the four eagle finials that were originally on each top corner of the tank and the four plant holders that were originally on each corner of the stand. Even so, aquariums from the Victorian era are exceedingly rare. This is a cast iron tank made by the C.F. Klepper Co. of Covington, Kentucky with a patent date of 2/21/1882. So it never made it far from where it was originally made around 130 years ago. It was most likely originally black and was repainted green at some point in its life. It also sustained damage to one of the aquarium corners, the top iron rectangle, and a couple spots on the base. I don't know if it was knocked over, thrown, who knows. It was welded back together with what looks like bronze so it was most likely repaired long ago. The bottom of the aquarium had some kind of black material which was supposed to keep the bottom from rusting out but it had failed at some point since there was rust on the bottom. Normally I would have siliconed a piece of glass on the bottom like what is done with slate bottomed tanks but this bottom extends a couple of inches below the bottom of the glass sides apparently to hide the substrate. I liked this idea so decided to try a different approach. I had the bottom sandblasted down to the bare metal and did a little research on the net and found an epoxy product that is fish safe. I applied several layers of this to seal the metal from contact with water. I also repainted the tank as it had several rusted areas. I removed the glass which was single thickness and dismantled the tank. I ordered some stainless steel threaded rods, ss lock nuts, and ss cap nuts. The tank would have originally had these but they probably rusted away long ago. The corners had the remnants of the original sealant which had turned to petrified black rock. I chiseled this all out and had them sandblasted as well. The tank is now ready for glass and some eagle finials I just ordered. 
This is the photo the antique store had of it:










Here's the before photos:





































Here's the after:



















Here's the underside showing the makers mark and patent date:


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, what an interesting find! What are your future plans for it?


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Fantastic! Looking forward to see how it turns out!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

So_Fishy said:


> Wow, what an interesting find! What are your future plans for it?


I'm going to make it into a planted tank with fish, etc. just like any other tank. I'd like to get some black angelfish because I can't keep them in my other tank since they'll eat any fish that will fit in their mouth and I have endlers as well as other small fish.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful find! 

+1 jealous


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing find. I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled for one of these. 
Maybe I didn't read it but what size is the tank?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Love


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Amazing find. I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled for one of these.
> Maybe I didn't read it but what size is the tank?


It's approximately 12 gallons.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> Love


Thanks, by the way I love your fish. I'm going to see what you have when the weather is better this spring and place another order. My first order from you had zero casualties and everything looked good and was healthy.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

That is very nice - I love that you are restoring it and putting it back into use.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

What kind of fish did they keep in the 1880's?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

sevenyearnight said:


> What kind of fish did they keep in the 1880's?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


Good question, I don't know. Maybe guppies, swordtails, angels, killis?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Extremely cool fond. I think you should do some research and the initially set-up should be historically accurate as to what plants & fish were keep in the hobby back then.

I know C. Becketti was on a of the 1st Crypts keep in the hobby. If that fits your time-line I'd offer to donate one if you choose to do an historically correct 'scape.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

davrx said:


> It's approximately 15 gallons.


Awesome, now I think I'll check out the hordes of antique shops where my grandparents live.



DogFish said:


> Extremely cool fond. I think you should do some research and the initially set-up should be historically accurate as to what plants & fish were keep in the hobby back then.
> 
> *I know C. Becketti was on a of the 1st Crypts keep in the hobby*. If that fits your time-line I'd offer to donate one if you choose to do an historically correct 'scape.


how do you know these things? some of you guys really amaze me with how wide your knowledge of the hobby is. I can't even grasp the names of the plants let alone pronounce half of them.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

dogfish said:


> i think you should do some research and the initially set-up should be historically accurate as to what plants & fish were keep in the hobby back then.


^ +1!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that's an amazing find.

Boy I would have left that amazing old patina on there.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Extremely cool fond. I think you should do some research and the initially set-up should be historically accurate as to what plants & fish were keep in the hobby back then.
> 
> I know C. Becketti was on a of the 1st Crypts keep in the hobby. If that fits your time-line I'd offer to donate one if you choose to do an historically correct 'scape.


You know, I may just do that. I know a guy who is the premier antique aquarium collector and see if he can help me. He has this same tank but his has all the finials, that's how I know mine's missing them. He said this was a rare find, I have to admit it's the first Victorian tank I've ever found. All the others I've been able to find are no older than the 1920's. 
The above mentioned collector told me that very few tanks were made in the 19th. century as they were out of the price range for everyone but the very wealthy so few were made and even fewer survive. Most were melted down for the two world wars during their scrap drives.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow that's an amazing find.
> 
> Boy I would have left that amazing old patina on there.


Well since it wasn't the original finish I felt no harm done. I needed to protect it from further rusting, to not do so would have eventually led to it becoming a pile of rust. The only original paint still on this is the bottom of the tank which is a matte black color. Not very attractive.


----------



## hoffman (Aug 19, 2010)

Super cool. I've actually been wondering if any tank builders or metal fabricators would be willing to recreate one of these style tanks. I just think they feel more like a piece of furniture...


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

hoffman said:


> Super cool. I've actually been wondering if any tank builders or metal fabricators would be willing to recreate one of these style tanks. I just think they feel more like a piece of furniture...


Some of the Jewel tanks of the 1920's were reproduced but didn't sell well, they were more expensive than the originals! I have seen some reproductions of the Fiske octagonal tabletop tanks as well but not as many of them. I think if they reproduced one like this that they'd have the same problem, too expensive for most people and they wouldn't make enough money to cover their expenses.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh I missed that it's cast iron. Those pictures looked to me like it was bronze. I suppose that is just as well to paint it.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

:drool:



DogFish said:


> Extremely cool fond. I think you should do some research and the initially set-up should be historically accurate as to what plants & fish were keep in the hobby back then.


Also, this! ^^^ Excellent idea!


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I found this link that provides links to books written on aquariums in the 1800's
http://www.miapg.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1812 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

The tank is ready for a leak test. New 1/4" Starfire glass has been installed with black silicone and brass eagle finials are where the originals would have been.























































This last photo is of another cast iron tank from the same era as mine showing the same color/finial scheme:


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I love what you do with these old tanks. Once again another great find and restoration.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Kewl! Thanks for continuing to share.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Water and Stand Tests*

Well, the aquarium passed the water test, no leaks and the stand didn't collapse when I filled the tank so it looks like next step is to get it set up for plants and later fish. I'm testing it in my basement in case it collapses. My Victorian terrarium fits perfectly on the stand too. First time this tank will have been used as an aquarium in who knows how long. Nice that I can still use it 130 years after it was made. Wonder how many tank/stand combos will still be useable in 2142?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

You have the most unusual tanks! lol I LOVE IT. this is one great find.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that is another awesome vintage tank you have there. I wish I had the chance to see one of these in person. What is the date of that terrarium that you have there? It looks really nice all restored and where did you find the finials at?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ua hua said:


> Wow that is another awesome vintage tank you have there. I wish I had the chance to see one of these in person. What is the date of that terrarium that you have there? It looks really nice all restored and where did you find the finials at?


Thanks, no date on the terrarium but it looks like the same time period as the aquarium. The finials were made to go on outside gas lights.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Noahma said:


> You have the most unusual tanks! lol I LOVE IT. this is one great find.


Thank you


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Man, this is cool. I'm jelly. It's crazy to see how aquarium designs have evolved over time.


----------



## rentalkj (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, I have the exact same aquarium. My wife purchased it several years ago at an antiques fair. We don't remember what was paid for it. Is there any idea of what the value of one of these would be? Ours is in pretty good shape and if I remember correctly, it weighs about as much as a small automobile:hihi: We would really like to know a value as we might be interested in selling it.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Up and Running*

I finally got all the plumbing hooked up and have it running with plants, fish soon.
Here's what I have:
Fluval G3
Turbo Twist 3X UV Sterilizer
Hydor ETH 200W 5/8" inline heater
Atomic CO2 inline diffuser
Aqua Inspiration Stainless Steel surface skimmer and output.
MTS capped with Azoo Plant Grower Bed
200W Lotus CFL 6500K light
Two large sandstones
Nautilus Submarine
CO2 tank, regulator, etc. to be added in a couple of days

I added the Nautilus since 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea was written in 1873 and the aquarium was made around 1882 so I thought they kind of went together.
This ABS plastic model was not easy to come by. I had to wedge its edge under the rock as it floats otherwise.
Here's photos I took earlier today:


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice! Love the sub - course I'm not sure that most people today would understand the significance without having it explained. Are you running a sump on this?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. No sump, just the above mentioned Fluval G3 canister filter.


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, great job on the restoration!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

AWESOME! You know I love your tanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is so cool!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry if I missed it did you say what kind(s) of fish you are going to add?


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good, great custom plumbing as always. :thumbsup:

Off topic-- I've still yet to set up the bowl(s) (still another month or so room renovation can be out of the way first). Soon, soon.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it did you say what kind(s) of fish you are going to add?


I want to add some double dark black veil angelfish. I can't keep them in my other tank since they'll eat all my smaller fish. Not sure what else but nothing small enough to fit in their mouths. I'll probably put my SAE's from my other tank in here as they'e gotten pretty large and more aggressive than I like. I'll leave the otos in my other tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

vincenz said:


> Looking good, great custom plumbing as always. :thumbsup:
> 
> Off topic-- I've still yet to set up the bowl(s) (still another month or so room renovation can be out of the way first). Soon, soon.


Thanks, what are you planning on doing with my old tank?


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like you did a great job. Can't wait to see it with fish!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Being 20 years old I'm normally a fan of the latest and greatest, but I have to say this tank is really awesome! Reminds me of looking through the first aquarium book that I ever read from my local library. The book was from the (19)70's or so, but the metaframe tanks were still commonplace. 
Please, continue to keep us updated!


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

davrx said:


> I want to add some double dark black veil angelfish. I can't keep them in my other tank since they'll eat all my smaller fish. Not sure what else but nothing small enough to fit in their mouths. I'll probably put my SAE's from my other tank in here as they'e gotten pretty large and more aggressive than I like. I'll leave the otos in my other tank.


I thought you mentioned the tank was 12 gallons ... if so, angelfish and sae's will so outgrow or be too large for 12 gallons. I would probably choose another fish type or do a shrimp tank or something if it were me.

That being said, the vintage tank looks very nice


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

davrx said:


> Thanks, what are you planning on doing with my old tank?


You mean my new tank 

Probably something stupidly simple. If I were more arts-and-crafts inclined, I'd go all out and make a miniature world and stick it in there, but for now the plan is to leave it simple and spend my energy on my other tank that'll be ready soon.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

Took these photos last week with the sun shining on the tank, just plants and snails at this time.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

Rhaethe said:


> I thought you mentioned the tank was 12 gallons ... if so, angelfish and sae's will so outgrow or be too large for 12 gallons. I would probably choose another fish type or do a shrimp tank or something if it were me.
> 
> That being said, the vintage tank looks very nice


your vintage tanks never cease to amaze me...but i have to question your judgement on fish choice too. 12 gallons seems ridiculously small for SAE's or (especially) angelfish.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

The SAE's are being replaced with otos and I don't think the tank is too small for a pair of angels. I had a beautiful pair of black ones that mated in a 10 gal. tank and seemed to thrive in it.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

As long as you keep the water quality up I dont see an issue with the tank size. Cool tank in any case.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Such a cool tank.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Dude that's dreaming awesome. It's interesting to see how far aquarium tech has come since that tank was made 130yrs ago


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> As long as you keep the water quality up I dont see an issue with the tank size. Cool tank in any case.


Thanks, and yes I agree.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Such a cool tank.


Thank you thank you


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous tank. Kudos on getting up and running. Great looking start.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

The Trigger said:


> Dude that's dreaming awesome. It's interesting to see how far aquarium tech has come since that tank was made 130yrs ago


Thanks, I don't really think it's changed that much as far as the tank itself goes. Granted they aren't cast iron anymore but they're still pretty much a rectangular box of glass with water in it. 
The real changes have been in filtration which would have been nonexistent when this tank was made and lighting, which, well, incandescent lights were new technology at this time. When I think of that it makes me realize how really old this thing is.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Wow what a gorgeous tank. Kudos on getting up and running. Great looking start.


Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## ObscureAllure (May 15, 2012)

I have found a new goal in life: to find and restore a Victorian Aquarium! That is awesome and you did a great job with it! Love it! 

(Metal antiques don't usually survive down here in NOLA because of the humidity, I suppose I'll have to wait until I venture north to find one for myself!)

I definetly think a pair of angels would look amazing and period-correct in there.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ObscureAllure said:


> I have found a new goal in life: to find and restore a Victorian Aquarium! That is awesome and you did a great job with it! Love it!
> 
> (Metal antiques don't usually survive down here in NOLA because of the humidity, I suppose I'll have to wait until I venture north to find one for myself!)
> 
> I definetly think a pair of angels would look amazing and period-correct in there.


Ha, ha, I think that's great. They're pretty hard to find and usually if you do they're rather pricey due to their rarity. 
I know a guy in California who will be selling one just like mine but with the original paint (black) and eagles for $2,500.


----------



## ObscureAllure (May 15, 2012)

davrx said:


> Ha, ha, I think that's great. They're pretty hard to find and usually if you do they're rather pricey due to their rarity.
> I know a guy in California who will be selling one just like mine but with the original paint (black) and eagles for $2,500.


 >.<

Yeah uh... I'm a teacher. That's like a month's salary.  Oh well. I guess I'll have to forgo a vacation or two and save up for a few years before trying. LOL! Seriously though... absolutely beautiful. Great job.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ObscureAllure said:


> >.<
> 
> Yeah uh... I'm a teacher. That's like a month's salary.  Oh well. I guess I'll have to forgo a vacation or two and save up for a few years before trying. LOL! Seriously though... absolutely beautiful. Great job.


Thanks, what do you teach? My wife teaches 8th. grade science and I'm really disappointed they don't cover biology. I had dreams of setting up terrariums and aquariums for her classroom.


----------



## ObscureAllure (May 15, 2012)

Currently - CAD to college students. Soon - early education at a school for the deaf.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

davrx said:


> Thanks, I don't really think it's changed that much as far as the tank itself goes. Granted they aren't cast iron anymore but they're still pretty much a rectangular box of glass with water in it.
> The real changes have been in filtration which would have been nonexistent when this tank was made and lighting, which, well, incandescent lights were new technology at this time. When I think of that it makes me realize how really old this thing is.


Yeah sorry that's what I meant to say lol. I heard that they used to heat the tanks with an open flame beneath it. That's nuts. Keep us updated. I'm now highly interested to see how this turns out


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the tank. You should put some paradise fish in there! The first 'tropical' aquarium fish successfully imported to Europe.


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

that is awesome find and to restore it, wow!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

The Trigger said:


> Yeah sorry that's what I meant to say lol. I heard that they used to heat the tanks with an open flame beneath it. That's nuts. Keep us updated. I'm now highly interested to see how this turns out


Thanks again


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ony said:


> Love the tank. You should put some paradise fish in there! The first 'tropical' aquarium fish successfully imported to Europe.


I've never kept them. Don't know if they'd be compatible with angelfish or not. I knew they were from way back but didn't know this.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

hakishimiei said:


> that is awesome find and to restore it, wow!


Thank you very much.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

Just took these photos. I have 5 otos and 4 angels in the tank now plus 3 naval mines. I know not everyone will like the mines but I do and that's what really matters. It'd be boring if everyone's taste's were the same and there'd be no reason for this forum if all the tanks looked similar. Anyway hope at least some of you like it. I also added a jewel orchid to the miniature Victorian terrarium under the tank.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cool! I really like the aesthetic that you bring to the hobby. IT is very unique and interesting! Those mines are the bomb! 

You should do a steampunk tank haha.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Haha those mines are awesome! That terrarium is really cool as well. Very nice job on this set up


----------



## yigitoglu (May 20, 2012)

first of all thanks for sharing such a unique antique item and great job on the restoration.
i just fall in love with those sea mines. brilliant idea. 
your submarine also looking quite interesting.

i just want to ask you, did you consider doing a more "gothic" style aquascape?
steampunk idea was great too


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

LOVE the mines, they would defiantly be a hit in my house, also love the terrarium.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Haha those mines are awesome! That terrarium is really cool as well. Very nice job on this set up


Thanks, I thought I would get nothing but criticism for them.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

yigitoglu said:


> first of all thanks for sharing such a unique antique item and great job on the restoration.
> i just fall in love with those sea mines. brilliant idea.
> your submarine also looking quite interesting.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I didn't consider a gothic or steampunk aquascape. Not sure how to do that. Gothic would need a castle maybe and steampunk some sort of gadgets? I think the tank itself is gothic and the Nautilus is rather steampunk.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

rustbucket said:


> LOVE the mines, they would defiantly be a hit in my house, also love the terrarium.


Thanks much


----------



## ObscureAllure (May 15, 2012)

I love the mines! Bought them or made them? I've been racking my mind trying to figure out what I'm going to make for my own tank. I think you're def on the right path for yours! Lol love it!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ObscureAllure said:


> I love the mines! Bought them or made them? I've been racking my mind trying to figure out what I'm going to make for my own tank. I think you're def on the right path for yours! Lol love it!


Thanks! I had been looking for naval mines for a few years and had this post: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/148926-naval-mine.html

I was just doing a random search a little over a week ago and finally found someone who makes them on Etsy. He said the same thing, that he'd been looking for them, couldn't find any, so decided to make them himself.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

This is just fricken cool. You should go find a vintage dive helmet now and make a lamp out of it, or at the least just sit it next to the tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Noahma said:


> This is just fricken cool. You should go find a vintage dive helmet now and make a lamp out of it, or at the least just sit it next to the tank.


I've actually got one that's made out of a geode. I bought it back in the early 80's when I was in college from the artist who made it. He used bits of copper plumbing and fashioned other things out of copper and used then on the outside of a geode which was broken open to show the crystals inside. The geode is hinged and you loosen a screw valve on the side of the helmet to open it. One of only two he ever made. One of my prized possessions. The geode's surface makes the "helmet" look like it corroded from being in the bottom of the sea for a long time.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

davrx said:


> I've actually got one that's made out of a geode. I bought it back in the early 80's when I was in college from the artist who made it. He used bits of copper plumbing and fashioned other things out of copper and used then on the outside of a geode which was broken open to show the crystals inside. The geode is hinged and you loosen a screw valve on the side of the helmet to open it. One of only two he ever made. One of my prized possessions. The geode's surface makes the "helmet" look like it corroded from being in the bottom of the sea for a long time.


now that is awesome. i have a TON of Geode's here, my grandfather had a rock shop in the 60's.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Can we get a pic of the geode/helmet?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Can we get a pic of the geode/helmet?


I'll try to get some photos today and post them.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Geode Helmet*



kwheeler91 said:


> Can we get a pic of the geode/helmet?


Here ya go:


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Dude that is awesome! The fact that it opens makes it that much cooler.


----------



## Mr.Desert_scape (Mar 6, 2012)

I swear you're tanks are one of the most unique and creative I have ever seen. IMO the mines are great and the helmet is awesome. Wish I could have taken that other tank off your hands.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Dude that is awesome! The fact that it opens makes it that much cooler.


Thanks, I agree.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr.Desert_scape said:


> I swear you're tanks are one of the most unique and creative I have ever seen. IMO the mines are great and the helmet is awesome. Wish I could have taken that other tank off your hands.


Thanks, I appreciate that. Which tank?


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

davrx said:


> I've never kept them. Don't know if they'd be compatible with angelfish or not. I knew they were from way back but didn't know this.


Wouldn't recommend keeping them with anything tbh. My two females have recently graduated from finger nibbling to full on attacking the crook of my arm. They have frequent border disputes despite having 350 liters almost to themselves and are generally trouble with fins. They're aggressive and entirely fearless.

Interesting fish though, bold characters and very colorful.

Love your tank, keep up the good work.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ony said:


> Wouldn't recommend keeping them with anything tbh. My two females have recently graduated from finger nibbling to full on attacking the crook of my arm. They have frequent border disputes despite having 350 liters almost to themselves and are generally trouble with fins. They're aggressive and entirely fearless.
> 
> Interesting fish though, bold characters and very colorful.
> 
> Love your tank, keep up the good work.


Thanks for the complement and thanks for the information as I never knew anybody who kept Paradise fish. 
I get attacked by a school of Endler's whenever I have my arm in their tank but they're so small that it tickles. 
When I was a kid I went swimming in a lake with a scab on my knee and a bluegill grabbed onto it and tore a chunk out of the wound and ate part of me as it swam away! That definitely didn't tickle.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

davrx said:


> Thanks for the complement and thanks for the information as I never knew anybody who kept Paradise fish.
> I get attacked by a school of Endler's whenever I have my arm in their tank but they're so small that it tickles.
> When I was a kid I went swimming in a lake with a scab on my knee and a bluegill grabbed onto it and tore a chunk out of the wound and ate part of me as it swam away! That definitely didn't tickle.


Ouch!

Mine like to go for the most sensitive spots and when I least expect it, like little red and blue ninjas! Doesn't break the skin though, just stings a bit.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ony said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Mine like to go for the most sensitive spots and when I least expect it, like little red and blue ninjas! Doesn't break the skin though, just stings a bit.


Lol, like having little colorful piranha!


----------



## FinalJenemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing! Might be one of the most beautiful tanks I have seen ever. I love Victorian steampunk stuff and this just has that look in spades. Its to bad the Angels can't stay young forever, they look great in there, what are your plans for them when they grow up?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

FinalJenemba said:


> Amazing! Might be one of the most beautiful tanks I have seen ever. I love Victorian steampunk stuff and this just has that look in spades. Its to bad the Angels can't stay young forever, they look great in there, what are your plans for them when they grow up?


Thanks so much for the complements. I plan on keeping a mated pair if i have a pair that makes it that far. Survival rate on the smaller angels isn't high, at least for me. I started out with 12 and these 4 are the only survivors. Of course shipping is rough on them but whenever I've bought baby angels I usually lose a lot of them within the first week of receiving them.


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

That's some elegant artwork! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Linsanity said:


> That's some elegant artwork! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Davrx, those mines are awesome!


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Davrx, those mines are awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Amesome tank. Usually I am against the use of corny decorations...but the fact that its the nautilus, with victorian era tank...very cool. 

Great tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Amesome tank. Usually I am against the use of corny decorations...but the fact that its the nautilus, with victorian era tank...very cool.
> 
> Great tank.


Thank you, yea I thought it would be age appropriate. 
It was actually really hard to find the nautilus model.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tylomelanias*

oops, wrong thread


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

I just rescaped the tank with extra plants from my 60 gal. cube. I also had to remove the flag fish as they were tearing up the fins of the other fish.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Replaced the 200W CFL with an 18W 6500K par38 LED. The other light was way overkill at 17 wpg. I hope this cuts down on all the algae I had growing in the tank before the rescape. My CO2 tank ran dry and I'm thinking with the lower amount of light, 1/10 of what it was, 1450 vs 15000 lumens, I may not need the CO2 anymore.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Update*

Been a long time since I updated this post. I now have some juvenile "green leopard" and "zebra pinoy" angelfish as well as some kuhli loaches, otocinclus, siamese algae eaters, flag fish, butterfly hill stream loaches, and a red lizard whiptail catfish. The flag fish are on loan from my 60 gal. cube until my algae problem is taken care of. They're doing their level best to eliminate it. Best filamentous algae eater I've tried but they can have a mean disposition so you have to be careful. I also added a period heater, a kerosene lamp with heat spreader at the top of the chimney. This is the purpose of the round shelf below the tank. It heated up the cast iron bottom which in turn heated the tank. I also finally found a swivel plant bracket holder similar to what would have originally been on the stand. It's the only one I've been able to find so far that has a female hanging bracket which the pins on the stand insert into. It originally had one at each corner but of the 4 existing tanks that I know of, none of them have a single one. Here's some photos I took yesterday:


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

Great set up and an amazing tank. I'm super jealous! :icon_bigg


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Exceliber said:


> Great set up and an amazing tank. I'm super jealous! :icon_bigg


Thanks!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful tank and restoration. Just amazing to see how far the hobby has come. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Sajacobs said:


> What a beautiful tank and restoration. Just amazing to see how far the hobby has come. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome and thank you.


----------



## BJK (Feb 5, 2013)

I miss seeing the sub and mines! Where'd they go?!

By the way, this tank is awesome!!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! Every time I look at this tank I expect to see a wood burning stove in the room. How about getting a small iron wood burning stove to house your filter and CO2? Lol

Great tank again and I also miss the mines and sub.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

BJK said:


> I miss seeing the sub and mines! Where'd they go?!
> 
> By the way, this tank is awesome!!


Thanks, the sub is still there, I need to return the mines.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Kai808 said:


> Wow! Very nice! Every time I look at this tank I expect to see a wood burning stove in the room. How about getting a small iron wood burning stove to house your filter and CO2? Lol
> 
> Great tank again and I also miss the mines and sub.


Actually I heat my house with a cast iron woodburner in the basement. I do need to look for something to conceal the modern equipment so as not to spoil the antique look aesthetic.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*The End*

I have decided to sell off most of my aquariums/equipment as I don't have time to maintain them anymore. I plan to keep just my 60 gal. cube, my Opae Ula bowl, my Apple G4 Cube, and the antique brass aquarium as it is still in the restoration process. Therefore, I'm going to sell this rare Victorian Tank. I'm going to list it here before ebay so if anyone is seriously interested in this restored tank please contact me. I have one serious party but he's offered less than what I paid for it unrestored so I'm going to try the net first. It would be best if it were picked up as crating/freight charges I would expect to be fairly high. I had it up and running for about a year and a half and the epoxy that I applied to the inside bottom worked perfectly. The cast iron still has it's freshly sandblasted silver color.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

best of luck selling this, such an interesting tank!


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

Such a cool tank, shame you have to sell. Hopefully it goes to a good home that will use it and show it off. As this kind of old tank, isn't around any more. Crazy to think that over 100 years ago, someone was staring at this beautiful tank as we stare at ours today.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

just curious maybe I missed it but what is the purpose of the lamp underneath the tank? heater?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

du3ce said:


> just curious maybe I missed it but what is the purpose of the lamp underneath the tank? heater?


Yes, since the tank bottom is cast iron a kerosene or oil lamp, even a candle would add heat to the tank when necessary. The kerosene lamp I have sitting under the tank has a heat spreader in the top of the glass chimney.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sold*

Sold it on ebay for my asking price. It went to a good home, also from the 1880's.


----------

